# DD WD MyBook Home qui ne monte pas en FW



## fredop (10 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir à tous. 

Voila mon problème : mon disque externe WD MyBook Home 1 To ne monte pas en Firewire. Les infos systèmes m'affichent "impossible de répertorier les périphériques FW". 

J'ai tout essayé (zap pram, extinction, allumage, extinction...) mais rien n'y fait. En USB, ça passe à peu près malgré quelques susceptibilités. 

Mais rien à faire coté FW, malgré l'install des softs censés gérer le bazar, malgré la MAJ du firmware de la bête, malgré mes incantations au dieu ordinateur. 

Accessoirement, c'est le deuxième en deux jours qui ne monte pas (échange SAV aujourd'hui même). Accessoirement, un autre DD FW a marché sans problème la semaine dernière. 

Pas accessoirement du tout, je suis passé entre temps à Leopard 10.5.4, étant jusque là sous Tiger. Pas accessoirement du tout, je suis sur un imac Alu d'aout 2007. 

Merci pour votre aide précieuse.


----------



## whereismymind (11 Juillet 2008)

Malheureusement, je ne vais pas t'apporter de bonnes nouvelles en te disant que j'ai expérimenté les mêmes ennuis avec le même DD (En 500 Go) et la même machine.

Conclusion, je les utilise en USB2 et ça marche bien comme ça .....


----------



## fredop (11 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour ton retour. 

Pas très rassurant tout ça, et puis un peu énervant aussi, vu que j'ai pris un DD FW à dessein. Rassure moi, un DD d'une autre marque, ça devrait aller non ?


----------



## whereismymind (11 Juillet 2008)

Oui, sans problème. Et je dirai même que (selon WD), ce problème ne concerne que cette gamme de disque dur.

M'enfin bon, quand j'ai eu connaissance de ce problème de l'aveu même du SAV de la marque, j'ai acheté un LaCie qui lui marche avec TOUTES les interfaces pour lequel il est prévu USB2, Firewire et Firewire 800


----------



## fredop (11 Juillet 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> (...)M'enfin bon, quand j'ai eu connaissance de ce problème de l'aveu même du SAV de la marque, j'ai acheté un LaCie qui lui marche avec TOUTES les interfaces pour lequel il est prévu USB2, Firewire et Firewire 800



Bon ben voila, c'est ce que j'ai fait et à peine branché, mon D2 Quattro a parfaitement fonctionné en FW 800. Je viens de l'associer à Time Machine et je suis étonné par la vitesse de la bestiole. 

J'ai perdu 500 go au passage (le WD était un 1To et le LaCie est un 500Go) mais j'ai gagné le FW800 et surtout le "ça marche". Accessoirement, un certain revendeur a merdouillé dans ses factures et il m'est revenu à 150 euros. 

Tout va donc pour le mieux dans le meilleur de mondes 

Merci pour ton retour en tout cas !


----------



## whereismymind (11 Juillet 2008)

De rien  J'ai eu la même réaction concernant le Firewire 800. Il y a vraiment une différence notable avec le 400.


----------



## fredop (12 Juillet 2008)

Je sais pas, n'ayant jamais utilisé de FW400 avant, mais en tout cas ça pulse. Précision sur l'appareil, il est plutôt silencieux, chauffe très peu et son design alu est plutot sympa. 

Autre avantage, on peut le monter dans un espèce de mini rack pour l'associer à des petits frères. 

Voila, je suis (enfin) content


----------



## higuma (8 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes

Je poste ici car j'ai rencontré exactement le même problème que les internautes précedents.

J'ai fait hier l'acquisition d'un disque dur externe Western Digital My Book Home 1To pour la bagatelle de 150 euros à Surcouf.
Après déballage je l'installe sur mon Imac 24" alu qui a à peine 6 mois et tourne sous Mac OS X 10.4.11, dispose du FireWire 400 et 800 et de l'USB 2.0. 

Et comme vous vous en doutez j'allume le DD et&#8230; rien ne se passe. L'alim' fonctionne bien puisque le DD se met en route, mais il n'est pas reconnu par le mac, aucune icône n'apparaît, que ce soit sur le bureau ou dans l'Utilitaire de disques&#8230; et cela, que ce soit en FireWire ou en USB 2.0 ! Je précise que j'ai acheté ce DD à dessein pour l'utilisation du FireWire, et que j'ai déja un autre disque dur WD de 160Go branché en USB 2.0 et qui lui fonctionne à merveille sur ce même Imac.

J'ai écumé un certain nombre de forums pour trouver une solution à ce problème mais il n'y a qu'ici que j'ai trouvé des internautes ayant rencontré exactement le même problème que moi. J'ai cependant entendu parler de façon récurrente de problèmes de formatage du disque dur, et je me demandais si cela pouvait avoir un lien&#8230;? Toujours est-il que pour un DD censé être compatible sur mac, c'est un comble qu'il ne soit même pas reconnu !

Voilà, j'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider et m'apporter une solution autre que le retour au magasin, que diantre ! 

En attendant merci à vous pour votre aide.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2009)

Les disques WD My Book font l'objet de mises à jour fréquentes, tant logiciels qu'au niveau du firmware, vous devriez consulter le site de Western Digital.

Sinon, regardez dans "A propos de ce Mac">Plus d'info>Matériel>FireWire si le disque est bien repéré.

Il est aussi possible que votre disque ait un défaut de fabrication. J'ai aussi repéré un jour une note sur le support WD parlant de câbles FW défectueux.


----------



## higuma (8 Février 2009)

Merci Moonwalk pour m'avoir répondu si rapidement. 

Alors tout d'abord concernant les mises à jour, que dois-je chercher au juste ? Il s'agit de matériel neuf, la piste de la mise à jour me paraît donc peu probable, mais je me trompe peut-être ^_^.

Ensuite, j'ai suivi vos conseils et j'ai été voir dans le matériel du mac si le firewire était bien détecté, et je vous fait un copier/coller de qu'il en est ressorti ci-dessous :

_Appareil inconnu :

  Fabricant :    Inconnue
  Modèle :    Appareil inconnu
  GUID :    0x0
  Vitesse maximum :    Jusqu&#8217;à 400 Mb/s
  Vitesse de connexion :    Jusqu&#8217;à 400 Mb/s_

Il semblerait donc que le mac détecte bien qu'il y a quelque chose de nouveau, sans arriver à savoir quoi. 

Enfin, il est possible que ce soit le câble firewire qui ait un défaut, en effet. Ce serait bien ma veine >_<'. Je viens de faire une nouvelle tentative avec le câble USB, et Ô miracle cela fonctionne. Cependant cela ne me convient pas étant donné que c'est surtout la connexion firewire qui m'intéresse&#8230;

Merci à vous pour vos réponses


----------



## higuma (8 Février 2009)

(N.B : désolé pour le post en doublon c'était une mauvaise manip' en éditant le post précédent, et je ne trouve pas comment effacer le post en trop ><'. Celui-ci est le bon)

Merci Moonwalk pour m'avoir répondu si rapidement. 

Alors tout d'abord concernant les mises à jour, que dois-je chercher au juste ? Il s'agit de matériel neuf, la piste de la mise à jour me paraît donc peu probable, mais je me trompe peut-être ^_^.

Ensuite, j'ai suivi vos conseils et j'ai été voir dans le matériel du mac si le firewire était bien détecté, et je vous fait un copier/coller de qu'il en est ressorti ci-dessous :

_Appareil inconnu :

  Fabricant :    Inconnue
  Modèle :    Appareil inconnu
  GUID :    0x0
  Vitesse maximum :    Jusqu&#8217;à 400 Mb/s
  Vitesse de connexion :    Jusqu&#8217;à 400 Mb/s_

Il semblerait donc que le mac détecte bien qu'il y a quelque chose de nouveau, sans arriver à savoir quoi. 

Enfin, il est possible que ce soit le câble firewire qui ait un défaut, en effet. Ce serait bien ma veine >_<'. Je viens de faire une nouvelle tentative avec le câble USB, et Ô miracle cela fonctionne. Cependant cela ne me convient pas étant donné que c'est surtout la connexion firewire qui m'intéresse&#8230; du reste l'icône du DD qui apparaît sur le bureau est accompagnée d'une autre icône du genre manomètre avec l'aiguille dans le rouge&#8230; c'est très évocateur ^^'.

Merci à vous pour vos réponses


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2009)

Le firmware de ce disque venant d'être mis à jour en janvier 2009, il est plus que probable qu'il faille en passer par là. Le faite que vous veniez de l'acheter ne signifie pas qu'il sort des chaînes de production. 

Nom de fichier: WD_MB_Home_1034_1_03.dmg
Taille de fichier: 4.13 MB
Version: Firmware Version 1.034
Date de publication: January, 2009

Il y a aussi deux logiciels à installer :

Vous n'avez qu'à comparer les numéro de version :

Nom de fichier: WDDriveManager2-25.zip
Taille de fichier: 7.41 MB
Version: Version 2.25
Date de publication: December, 2008

Nom de fichier: WDMacTurboDrivers.zip
Taille de fichier: 1.37 MB
Version: Driver version 1.0.5
Date de publication: December, 2008

Le disque est reconnu en USB, faites la mise à jour du firmware (de toute façon celle-ci doit s'effectuer le disque branché en USB)

Un conseil : RTFM ! Téléchargez la documentation depuis le site de WD s'il le faut, mais ne vous lancez pas à l'aveuglette. Suivez scrupuleusement les procédures de mise en route.


----------



## higuma (8 Février 2009)

Merci beaucoup Moonwalk pour ces réponses rapides !

Je vais suivre vos conseils et installer tous ces logiciels et je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution de la chose, en espérant que cela résolve mes petits soucis

Merci encore !


----------



## higuma (8 Février 2009)

Bon eh bien j'ai suivi vos directives (MàJ du firmware et installation des drivers), Moonwalk, et maintenant le disque dur tourne parfaitement sous USB, l'icône sur le bureau est normale et tout va bien de ce côté-ci.

En revanche la connexion firewire ne fonctionne toujours pas ce serait donc du au câble qui serait défectueux ?

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour vos conseils et votre aide


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Février 2009)

higuma a dit:


> Bon eh bien j'ai suivi vos directives (MàJ du firmware et installation des drivers), Moonwalk, et maintenant le disque dur tourne parfaitement sous USB, l'icône sur le bureau est normale et tout va bien de ce côté-ci.
> 
> En revanche la connexion firewire ne fonctionne toujours pas ce serait donc du au câble qui serait défectueux ?
> 
> En tout cas merci beaucoup pour vos conseils et votre aide


De rien.

Je pense qu'il serait judicieux d'enregistrer ce disque sur le site de WD et de fouiller leur base de connaissance.

L'hypothèse du câble défectueux reste tout de même à démontrer (à l'aide d'un autre câble). Il est aussi possible que ce soit le bridge FW du disque qui ait un défaut.


----------



## higuma (9 Février 2009)

D'accord Moonwalk je vais une nouvelle fois suivre vos conseils et enregistrer mon disque dur pour voir ce qu'il ressortira de leur base de connaissances.

Quant au câble je tenterai le coup Du reste j'ai envoyé un mail à mon revendeur pour voir si il avait des idées pour solutionner le problème de son côté, et si tel n'est pas le cas et que le nouveau câble firewire ne donne rien, je le remmènerai pour un échange.

Merci beaucoup une nouvelle fois ^^


----------



## higuma (16 Février 2009)

Bon
Je reviens à l'instant même du service SAV du revendeur chez lequel j'ai acheté le disque dur.
Je leur ai expliqué le problème, et ils ont testé le disque dur externe pour finalement me dire qu'il fonctionne très bien !

Le technicien a d'ailleurs été surpris que ce soit le firewire qui ait des ratés et pas l'USB car selon c'est le plus souvent l'inverse, les ports USb de mac ne délivrant (toujours d'après lui) pas assez de puissance.

Pour ma part je ne sais trop que faire, si ce n'est tester le port firewire de mon mac avec un autre périphérique branché en firewire et croiser les doigts. Et s'il s'avère que ce n'est pas un pblm du au port firewire de mon mac, ben là je n'y comprends plus rien du tout.

Des suggestions ? ^^

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

Bon à ce stade de la discussion, je vais préciser quelques points :

1) L'USB du Mac fournit assez de courant : selon la norme, un port USB doit fournir 500 mA, sur Mac, il les fournit, mais l'immense majorité des disques dits "auto-alimentés" à besoin de 700 mA à 1 A pour fonctionner (alimentation du bridge non comprise), ce ne sont donc pas les ports USB du Mac qui ne délivrent pas assez de puissance, mais bien les disques USB qui en demandent trop !

2) Le problème des WD doit être à mon sens, du à une incompatibilité du bridge Fw avec le Mac, sans doute suite à un non respect de la norme IEEE 1394 par WD sur son bridge. Il est possible qu'une "mise à jour firmware" puisse corriger ce problème, mais pas certain. On trouve sur le marché nombre de bridges Fw posant ici ou là, problèmes, mais très utilisés car moins chers que "les bons" Par exemple, en Fw 400, le Prolific PL3507, qui fonctionne bien sur Mac &#8230; tant qu'on ne tente pas de booter sur le disque qu'il pilote, et qu'à ce jour, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner sur un PC/XP équipé en Fw 400. Il est bien moins cher que les bridges Oxford, ce qui a amené Macway à remplacer ces derniers sur des Prolifics sur certains de ses boîtiers, sans aucune communication sur ce point (d'ailleurs, les vendeurs de boîtiers, sauf exception inconnue de moi, ne communiquent jamais sur les bridges inclus dans leurs boîtiers, qu'ils soient vendus nus, ou avec un disque en tant que "disque externe".

Le fait de voir "fabricant inconnu" dans infos système Apple est un bon indice d'être en présence d'un bridge incompatible.


----------



## higuma (17 Février 2009)

Merci Pascal 77 pour toutes ces informations utiles.

Donc si je comprends bien il n'y a aucune chance pour que mon disque dur externe soit repéré par le mac en firewire, car j'ai déjà fait la mise à jour du firmware, et c'est grâce à cela que j'ai pu le faire fonctionner en USB.

La seule alternative qu'il me reste est donc l'échange ou le remboursement j'imagine. Tant qu'à faire si quelqu'un peut me conseiller sur un autre disque dur externe de capacité de stockage d'1To et disposant de la connexion firewire (au moins 400) dans une tranche de prix variant entre 150 et 200 euros, et bien entendu fonctionnant bien sous mac, je lui serait extrêmement reconnaissant.

Merci à vous tous pour vos conseils et vos informations.


----------



## whereismymind (17 Février 2009)

Mon conseil dépasse ton budget mais je te le donne quand même. C'est le LaCie Big Disk Extreme 1To Triple Interface (Firewire 400, 800 et USB2).

A ce jour aucun soucis et quel bonheur le Firewire 800 !!! Je l'ai acheté 229 à la FNAC.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2009)

C'est quand même étrange cette histoire.

J'ai deux WD MyBook, un Edition Pro (500 Go) et un Studio Edition (1To). Ils fonctionnent parfaitement en Firewire avec mon iMac Early 2006, tout comme mes deux autres disques de marque LaCie.

Je ne connais pas le comportement d'un Home Edition, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi celui-ci ne fonctionnerait pas avec un Mac s'il n'était défectueux. Il a souvent été acheté par des macusers et aucuns ne c'est plein en ce sens. WD n'indique aucune contre-indication ou quant à l'utilisation de ce disque en FW avec un Mac Intel (je précise Intel car ils ne sont pas bootables sur un PPC et cela est indiqué sur leur site).

Question : le vendeur a-t'il testé ce disque avec un Mac ?

A faire si possible :

 tester le disque avec un autre Mac
 tester le FW du Mac avec un autre disque

Et s'il s'avère que le disque est défectueux, le faire remplacer.


----------



## whereismymind (18 Février 2009)

Tester sur un autre Mac, ça a été fait et il fonctionne parfaitement sur un iMac blanc Core Duo 2 Ghz, et pas du tout sur un iMac gris Core 2 Duo 2,4 Ghz ....

Je ne savais pas trop quoi en déduire ... Jusqu'au moment ou un copain a moi a eu EXACTEMENT la même constatation sur les mêmes machines (Achetées à la même période) avec le même disque dur externe et le même OS ....

Je te laisse conclure !!

NB: Tester sur Tiger et Leopard by the way ...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2009)

whereismymind a dit:


> Tester sur un autre Mac, ça a été fait et il fonctionne parfaitement sur un iMac blanc Core Duo 2 Ghz, et pas du tout sur un iMac gris Core 2 Duo 2,4 Ghz ....
> 
> Je ne savais pas trop quoi en déduire ... Jusqu'au moment ou un copain a moi a eu EXACTEMENT la même constatation sur les mêmes machines (Achetées à la même période) avec le même disque dur externe et le même OS ....
> 
> ...


Je t'aime bien, mais je parlais du disque de higuma.

Cela dit, ce résumé de ton expérience incite effectivement à aller voir ailleurs.

Trouvé sur le site de WD, à la page du descriptif du MyBook Home Edition :


> Triple interface flexible - USB 2.0 -- Pour la commodité et la compatibilité entre de multiples ordinateurs
> FireWire 400 - Interface de grande performance qui est parfaite pour les ordinateurs Macintosh®.
> (...)



Ça devrait suffire pour retourner ce disque sans autre forme de procès.


----------



## whereismymind (19 Février 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je parlais du disque de higuma.



Voui, je sais mais vu qu'on a plus ou moins les mêmes disques et les mêmes soucis, je mets mon grain de sel 

Tout ça pour dire que WD et l'iMac silver ne sont pas super copains apparemment ...


----------



## higuma (19 Février 2009)

Wow eh bien merci à vous whereismymind et Moonwalker pour vos interventions !

J'ai testé le port firewire de mon iMac, qui fonctionne au poil. Le problème vient donc du disque dur, et je m'en vais me le faire rembourser dès demain par le revendeur.

Concernant le test effectué par le technicien je lui ai bien précisé sur quel matos je l'avais essayé et sur lequel je comptais le faire fonctionner, mais je ne peux pas être sûr qu'il l'a bien testé sur un mac. La tour sur laquelle il l'a branché était tout dépiautée (sans boitier), et donc probablement trafiquée de partout. Impossible d'identifier surquel support il l'a testé (PC ou Mac??). De plus, l'interface au niveau de l'écran n'était certainement pas celui d'OS X, que ce soit Tiger ou Leopard mais je n'ai pas vraiment réussi à identifier de quoi il s'agissait (peut-être Vista mais je ne peux pas être formel)

Enfin toujours est-il que je vais me le faire rembourser, je n'ai pas envie de m'embêter plus longtemps. J'économiserai mes sous pour m'acheter le LaCie conseillé par whereismymind. Je pourrais prendre un autre WD mais je n'ai pas envie de refaire face au même problème que celui que j'ai rencontré avec le MyBook Home. 

En tout cas merci à tous vous m'avez été d'une aide précieuse


----------

